# VYS - Vysarn Limited



## Trader Paul (19 November 2007)

Hi folks,

MHM ... due to list about 04122007 .... according to our astroanalysis, 
it looks like a bevy of news and a strong start for this one, on listing:

    26-27112007 ... pre-listing news ???

       04122007 ... expect positive news on listing

       10122007 ... minor cycle

       19122007 ... minor aspect

    21-24122007 ... difficult cycle

       27122007 ... difficult cycle

       03012008 ... positive cycle here ... finances???

    Balance of January, February and most of March 2008
    looks to be a difficult period (flat-trading???),
    until around:

    24-25032008 ... positive spotlight on MHM ... 


  happy days 

   paul



=====


----------



## Ben10 (26 August 2008)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour*

WOW look at these guys go today..

Following the announcement of a high grade iron ore discovery in Tassie, they have shot up 69% and it only 10.30am!!!!

Wish i was in on this one


----------



## doogie_goes_off (26 August 2008)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour*

Some high Iron rock chips in the middle of nowhere, along way from market. Looks like an over-reaction to me, good luck to all holders.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (26 August 2008)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour*

Also note the expiry of Escrow period, with directors looking for some market impact then maybe there's been some squatting.


----------



## overule (30 September 2009)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour*

MHM in trading halt today. Not a lot of information given.                                                                       

Any reasons?


----------



## jonojpsg (1 October 2009)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour*



overule said:


> MHM in trading halt today. Not a lot of information given.
> 
> Any reasons?




Yep, story on front page of paper in Tas re a big silicon refinery/smelter setting up in NW Tassie using MHMs silica.  Definitely potential to run if that actually happens.


----------



## jonojpsg (2 October 2009)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour*

Heads up people!  MHM running today on response to media speculation - note that they neither confirm nor deny the silicon smelter news but that they have been in talks with Wacker Chemie AG re supply of silica from MHMs permits.

DYOR

Note that they have $2.5m in cash and at 10c were only valued at $3m ie they must only have 30m shares on issue.  *If* they can sign up some buyers for their silica they should have a decent run IMO


----------



## jonojpsg (19 October 2009)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour*

Announcement out re capital raising - $3m @ 20c a share which seems pretty damn good given it has only just jumped back over that in the last month after trading under 10c for the last year!

They are buying into Aluminium Salt Slag reprocessing - anyone have any experience/insights into the success/otherwise of this process??

The *potential* operating figures they are suggesting would make their current MC well below what it *could* be - revenue $19m pa and new profit $14m pa.  At 25c the current MC is just $9m so...

Anyway, I'm in but would appreciate any comments from more experienced aluminium people


----------



## skc (19 October 2009)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour*



jonojpsg said:


> Announcement out re capital raising - $3m @ 20c a share which seems pretty damn good given it has only just jumped back over that in the last month after trading under 10c for the last year!
> 
> They are buying into Aluminium Salt Slag reprocessing - anyone have any experience/insights into the success/otherwise of this process??
> 
> ...




Looks like a deliberate typo in the announcement there?

It was refering to the customer as Company 1, then in following paragraph named them as SGM?

Anyway, some research in warranted. My only exposure to the company so far is reading this thread. Already I don't like the track record of this company... it seems to change it focus from iron ore exploring to silicon smelter to Al salt slag in the space of 20 posts.. and it's a $7m company AFTER raising $3m.


----------



## Gillie (15 December 2009)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour*

Conditional agreement to purchase Sims Metal Management Limited’s
(ASX:SGM) Aluminium Salt Slag processing facility in Moolap, Victoria
• Supply contracts with Sims to treat Aluminium Salt Slag and Aluminium Dross
in final stages of negotiation
• Settlement anticipated by 15 January 2010 resulting in immediate income
generation. Full production capacity expected to be achieved Q2 2010
• Acquisition of exclusive global rights to proprietary processing technology,
processing agreement also in place with significant additional revenue potential
• Substantial opportunities to expand business overseas, discussions commenced
for two plants in the United States
• First right of refusal to acquire two additional technologies that treat waste from
the aluminium industry, significant growth opportunity


----------



## craigj (29 January 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour*

good investor presentation today this is a stock to be on!
started making money and not looking to dilute shareholders growth 
prospects also exist         and good for ethical investing as they are reducing landfill in treating aluminium slag


----------



## jonojpsg (30 January 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour*



craigj said:


> good investor presentation today this is a stock to be on!
> started making money and not looking to dilute shareholders growth
> prospects also exist         and *good for ethical investing *as they are reducing landfill in treating aluminium slag




That's an interesting point - might have to point this out to AMP ethical investment fund, get some BIG interest happening in MHM


----------



## craigj (30 January 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour*

at this buying level 27c it is a great entry level
 excellent risk to reward ratio for a company that is making money


----------



## bocky (13 April 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour*

Pretty boring stock to be on at the moment. like watching paint dry. With plenty more action elsewhere, this remains a SOLID investment, but maybe something to revisit when the rest of the market is tired.

Anyone got a contact at AMP ethical investor?


----------



## Lucky_Country (6 May 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour*

Looks like a company building a solid foundation.

The Aluminium business could become quite a growth story in itself and as for the Silica seems like a niche business that could become a very important player.

Ohh and they are already making money shrewd business dealings here.


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 September 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

MHM has been the star of the ASX over the last 2 weeks.

Alcoa deal must be close and Pilot plant must be finished and making lots of profits.

Long may it continue !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky_Country (28 September 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

Just loving the price action from MHM seems to only go one way !!!

Plant upgrade almost complete, Alcoa due to visit, silca offtake, gold project and Tassie tennaments all go to go !!!


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (28 September 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

Up another 10% today already, I read on "the other site" that based on a PE of ten for the current plant they have, MHM should be around 80 cents per share, that is dismissing all their other projects, and any (seems almost certain to happen) expansion of their recycling business. Figures of $5 to $10 were bandied about due to the lack of shares on issue and the very large potential of the aluminum recycling in N America (20-40 times as large as Australia). When the only thing that doesn't make sense about the company is how low the price is, sometimes it means you should buy!


----------



## Lucky_Country (28 September 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

Many will be seeing this price action and looking back and thinking why didnt I buy then ?

MHM has great great potential and is no one trick pony with Aluminium, gold and Silca projects progressing.

Low share issue and now a profitable company with deals soon to be signed.

Enjoy the ride !!!!!


----------



## pixel (28 September 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*



Lucky_Country said:


> Many will be seeing this price action and looking back and thinking why didnt I buy then ?
> 
> MHM has great great potential and is no one trick pony with Aluminium, gold and Silca projects progressing.
> 
> ...




... and for even more enjoyment, try the options MHMO: 20c strike and still two years to run.


----------



## Lucky_Country (28 September 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

Gees that chart looks great !!

Looking forward to seeing how far it can go especially with a few announcements !!!!!


----------



## jonojpsg (29 September 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

Ohhhhh, I see now!  The "other" site has been touting MHM - that's what has been happening... and I though it was a case of insider buying.  Still surprised that they haven't had a speeding ticket?

My silly wife sold at 23c about 6 weeks ago coz she was sick of waiting around for some movement!!!


----------



## Logique (29 September 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

I see the options have outperformed the ordinary shares, but to a great extent that's just normal metrics at work. 

Interesting story going on with MHM, so I picked up a small parcel of the ordinaries to see how it all transpires.


----------



## craigj (30 September 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

have a look at the recent price and volume action
finally this stock is being re rated 
if ever there was a long term multi bagger this is it
already cash positive and making money treating salt slag with best practice technology


----------



## Joe Blow (30 September 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*



craigj said:


> if ever there was a long term multi bagger this is it




Craig: Assertions like this need further elaboration. If you believe MHM is a "long term multi bagger" then you need to explain why.


----------



## Broadside (30 September 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

Joe Blow, they're in the process of upgrading their first salt slag plant, if upgrade goes well - and all signs indicate it is on track, on budget - it will be completed in October and EBITDA will be $8.6m pa.  Based on one plant alone would justify a market cap > $50m.

If the first plant is a success more plants will inevitably be rolled out overseas to take advantage of opportunities to make waste landfill (a cost) into a profit centre for the Aluminium refiners.  Capex for each extra plant would be paid off in less than 2 years, the cash flow is very strong.

Even without putting any value on their other projects, it's no stretch at all to see this as a future multibagger providing the first upgrade is successful.


----------



## jonojpsg (1 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*



Broadside said:


> Joe Blow, they're in the process of upgrading their first salt slag plant, if upgrade goes well - and all signs indicate it is on track, on budget - *it will be completed in October and EBITDA will be $8.6m pa.  Based on one plant alone would justify a market cap > $50m.*
> 
> If the first plant is a success more plants will inevitably be rolled out overseas to take advantage of opportunities to make waste landfill (a cost) into a profit centre for the Aluminium refiners.  Capex for each extra plant would be paid off in less than 2 years, the cash flow is very strong.
> 
> Even without putting any value on their other projects, it's no stretch at all to see this as a future multibagger providing the first upgrade is successful.




Yep time to put some caution in the thread - current MC *IS* $51m so existing plant and upgrade is priced in.  Any future gains are obviously based on success of technology transfer and Si project...which admittedly looking at the numbers in the US make for some serious potential BUT are not guaranteed.


----------



## basilio (1 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

WOW !!

MHM  currently going tropospheric . Has reached 92c (started today at 58c) on the back of a very strong analysis of it's salt slag technology.

They put a price of $3.00 on the shares and when you look at the technology, it's need and effectiveness it looks like a no-brainer.

Go folks.

http://www.mhml.com.au/_content/documents/702.pdf

PS I actually did get in...unbelievable !..very happy. Thank you to Craig, Jnojpsg and Broadside for bringing this up.


----------



## breaker (1 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

Thanks fellas, managed to get in on the 28 th at .54 c
might have a drink tonight


----------



## Logique (1 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*



Joe Blow said:


> Craig: Assertions like this need further elaboration. If you believe MHM is a "long term multi bagger" then you need to explain why.



Quite right Joe. 

Enter RB Milestone Group on Wall Street (ASX anns today).  







> RBMG only accepts a select number of companies into their coverage universe in a given year, and those who are admitted into the RB Milestone Portfolio are deemed significantly undervalued and likely to outperform indexes and competitors.
> 
> To date, all of the companies that RB Milestone Group has admitted into its mining/resources coverage have averaged an increase of 41.54% on their share price since their coverage began, and of these companies, 100% remain at share prices exceeding their share price at coverage inception”. (Content provided by RB Milestone)



And from the linked research note on 28 Sept 2010:


> ...We assume that MHM would set up two plants in the US, with an initial invesetment of about US$50 million...Assuming a discounting factor of 14.4% and a span of 30 years production, we have arrived at a target price of $3.00, which provides an upside potential of 472.3% to the current [0.525] market price.



Well done the posters who were onto this one early.


----------



## Broadside (1 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

again, with the caveat "providing the upgrade goes well"....look at the US research report, and ask yourself why you'd stop at just 2 more plants if the technology is a winner?  enjoy the ride, the upgrade will be completed within weeks and Alcoa is also visiting.

note the US report doesn't attribute value to the gold and silica projects


----------



## Lucky_Country (1 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

This little company has such great growth potential with Alumina refineries across the globe needing their salt slag solution technology.

A takeover is not out of the question imo but would need a big increase in the current shareprice as an offer to get over the line.

We are on a serious winner here with the re rating only just beginning $3 here we come !!!!!


----------



## basilio (2 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*



Lucky_Country said:


> This little company has such great growth potential with Alumina refineries across the globe needing their salt slag solution technology.
> 
> A takeover is not out of the question imo but would need a big increase in the current shareprice as an offer to get over the line.
> 
> We are on a serious winner here with the re rating only just beginning $3 here we come !!!!!




Ouch...You quite right IJH.  Seriously hope the company directors have some sort of control plan to prevent a hostile takeover. With the big  increases in  turnover and the obvious potential of the company this would be the time to launch or set up the base for a takeover.

If hedge funds start to see this potential they would stalk and sell the company in an instant.


----------



## Lucky_Country (2 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

The saving grace for MHM on the takeover front is the low ammount of shares on issue that are tightly held.

IMO the top twenty would not let this company go cheap and probably not at all.

Im thinking about dividends in the medium term from MHM !!!!


----------



## basilio (5 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

Another strong day on Monday. Finished at $1.22 (up from 89c ). Will be interesting to see where it settles at this stage and how the negotiations go with Alcoa et al

Very nice ride thank you


----------



## craigj (5 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

sorry joe

the company treats salt slag that is sitting in landfill around the world waiting to be processed and MHM has the worlds best practice technique

more like a waste management play than a mining play

cash flow positive and openly state they are prepared to borrow money to build plants in US instead of capital raise and dilute company

good luck to those that got on


----------



## Logique (9 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

Might see some happy Alcoa execs on their visit downunder.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/alcoas-earnings-beat-upgrade-sends-stock-up-6-2010-10-08

By Shawn Langlois

(SAN FRANCISCO) -- Alcoa Inc. (AA 12.90, +0.01, +0.08%) shares gained * more than 6%* to $12.94 in early trading Friday [8 Oct 2010] after the aluminum giant reported a better-than-expected third-quarter profit a day earlier. 

An upgrade of the Dow component to overweight from neutral courtesy of J.P. Morgan also provided a boost to the stock, which is still down 20% so far this year.


----------



## evo1965 (13 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

$1.10 hanging in there have been as high as $1.30 anybody got any news on why they went up so fast.


----------



## jonojpsg (14 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*



evo1965 said:


> $1.10 hanging in there have been as high as $1.30 anybody got any news on why they went up so fast.




Read the thread!!  Or look at their announcements!!  Come on, do you expect to be spoon fed?


----------



## Assasin (14 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

Went to Alreco on Tuesday, plant still being modified. Hundreds of stored huge bags of what I assume is slag/waste waiting to be processed. Have seen some trucks getting around with these big Alreco bags on board.
As far as the evaporation ponds sight goes, well it's still just a paddock.
Workers at Alreco were helpful, however refered me to MHM Ben Mead for any further information which was fair enough.
Will keep you posted if I see any change.


----------



## basilio (15 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

Big surge on MHM. Up 10c or almost 10%.  Perhaps that $3 valuation is starting to look realistic.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (15 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

RB Milestone's recommendation of a 3 dollar price target is very well established, if you read their report, it's VERY detailed for what it covers, but only covers the Slat Slag tech (MHM has 2 other recycling techs) and no value is assigned to the mining interests. Even with all those left out, 3 dollars was still reached as the target. 

Sidenote: RB Milestone have NEVER exited a share at a loss. Now that's some trading record! Being profitable is one thing, but never having made a loss... Speaks volumes that they are supporting MHM so much with their target!


----------



## prawn_86 (15 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*



ParleVouFrancois said:


> Sidenote: RB Milestone have NEVER exited a share at a loss. Now that's some trading record!




Depends how long they had to hold those shares really. UIf they had to hold 20 years for a 5% gain then its not worth it. Obviously an extrememe example, but win:loss ratio isn't a major thing imo


----------



## Broadside (18 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

the shares are now in trading halt pending announcement of legal agreement re expansion of aluminium division into the US.....Alcoa was visiting MHM in October so will be interesting to see how this pans out.  Good luck to holders, it's looking promising.:


----------



## Assasin (18 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

Yeah, a bit scary, turned on computer this morning to find out 2 of my stocks in trading holt, AUT and MHM. We can only speculate but shorely this can only be great news for MHM. This US announcement is the one holders have been waiting for.
Sunny skies ahead IMHO.:iagree:


----------



## Logique (20 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

See ASX anns today.
Issue of a further 12 mill shares at a dollar to the new US partner, meaning some dilution for existing holders, but MHM will enter into a great partnership, opening up a big US market, with proprietary technology. 

My point of view: all good.  My only green ink stock today.


----------



## Chief Wigam (24 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

This is one of those stocks that is bound to have further positive annoucements. Company wants to be in ASX300 in a short amount of time. The Directors have done everything right up until now to achieve this.
The market is big in the US and even if they don't get the 100% they aim for, it's significant to them.

The broker valuation at $3 has a 100% record of having companies hit their valuation target, so it's only a matter of time.

Alcoa announcement due out in coming days. This announcement with SSC was a bonus as it was unexpected.


----------



## Logique (25 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*



Chief Wigam said:


> ..The broker valuation at $3 has a 100% record of having companies hit their valuation target..



G'day Chief W. If that's the case then it's now going to 3.92. See ASX ann today. 

RBM have raised their price target. Currently wading through their 27 page report.


----------



## Lucky_Country (25 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

MHM has to be the best growth stock on the ASX !!!

The size of its possible Aluminium expansions is global and unrivalled which brings in near term cashflows.

The Silica division is also a sleeping giant the management has done a great job of diversifying its assets gold, alumina,silica to name a few !!!

Its going to be a great ride !!!

MHM is my JBH !!!!


----------



## quarky (25 October 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*



Lucky_Country said:


> MHM has to be the best growth stock on the ASX !!!
> 
> The size of its possible Aluminium expansions is global and unrivalled which brings in near term cashflows.
> 
> ...



wow...so many exclamation marks, without much justification for them??

are you talking about market cap? no dilution of shares? options?

i don't know much but i was wondering why you think MHM is looking promising.


----------



## Logique (11 November 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

Volume behind it today, nothing on ASX anns (yet anyway). Anybody heard anything? Or is it just technical.


----------



## Assasin (11 November 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*



Logique said:


> Volume behind it today, nothing on ASX anns (yet anyway). Anybody heard anything? Or is it just technical.




Council approval for evap ponds eminent however it's yet to be seen how significant that would be to sp. Have been to Alreco and upgrade all finished.
Who knows what the next 6 months will bring?


----------



## tahpot (13 November 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*



quarky said:


> i don't know much but i was wondering why you think MHM is looking promising.




I'll tell you... they have the global rights to a processing technology that turns an environmental hazard for the aluminium recycling industry and turns it into a huge profit.

To calculate earnings use the figure of $430k / tonne of aluminium salt slag processed (derived from recent announcements)

Currently processing 33ktpa in Australia, so earnings are $14m (although MHM only get 60% of that at the moment).

Have just announced a feasibility study to potentially begin processing 90+ktpa for a US company and explore processing for the rest of the US market (1mtpa produced), plus processing existing landfill sites (the current industry solution)

Are in very advanced discussions with Alcoa to become their global partner to process all their waste. Alcoa produce 400ktpa of waste in the US alone.

Market cap is around $180m as of today.

Quite likely that within two years they will be processing 500ktpa = earnings (not revenue) of $215mpa, potentially higher if the company keeps upside in increase of Aluminium price.

This is earnings in perpetuity, so assume a PE of 10 (could be 15-20 with the further upside in global processing) gives a market cap of $2.15b

Oh, plus they have the rights to a technology in development that can increase their revenue by 5 fold.

Oh, plus they have a 500koz gold project in the feasibility stage.

Oh, plus they have a 20 year life silicon project and are in negotiations with potential offtake partners.

Expected upcoming news (pre xmas 2010):
 - Council approval for evaporative ponds that will allow the Australian plan to become fully commissioned (a formality)
 - Silica and Gold project update
 - Visit from US Alcoa execs to view fully operational plant
 - Alcoa negotiations update
 - Update on current management trip to the USA
 - Further detail on US expansion plans


----------



## Logique (14 November 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

Hey Assasin, that's handy to have someone who can look in on the operation. Many thanks. 

And thanks Tahpot for a great summary. I had increased my weight last month. I view any sp weakness as an opportunity


----------



## basilio (9 December 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

MHM has taken a hammering in the past few days. Now in low 90's . Anyway have any ideas on the loss of confidence ? On paper this should be  moving up confidently.


----------



## tahpot (9 December 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*


Stop Losses getting hit
Breaking through $1.00 support from cap. raising
Closing the gap in the mid-90's

All technical, nothing fundamental. IMO Great chance to buy (more).


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (9 December 2010)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

Just a run of the mill retrace imo, harsher than usual ones given the recent rush by people chasing the 'next hot stock' on the ASX. After they realized that they'd probably have to hold for longer than a year to see any real results from MHM's tech, they sold out. Fundamentally this is stronger than it was at $1.50 (few weeks closer to the biggie, the Alcoa deal). I think we'll trade around these levels and maybe go back up but not much higher than $1.20 without *significant* news.


----------



## cessna1947 (17 January 2011)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

It looks like Ben Mead is off to the US to get the "show on the road".


----------



## microtrader2011 (7 February 2011)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*

MHM have now indicated that their NMP technology has been integrated into their Australian operations, which will further increase the earnings once the plant is fully commissioned. The company has also hinted that a Silica deal may finally be very close.


----------



## 10baggersclub (22 February 2011)

*Re: MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining*



microtrader2011 said:


> MHM have now indicated that their NMP technology has been integrated into their Australian operations, which will further increase the earnings once the plant is fully commissioned. The company has also hinted that a Silica deal may finally be very close.




We have a new commercial lawyer stated on a Silica transaction... Director now transferred to US to work on FE Study and Alcoa deal for OS expansion.... we valued at below fair value for the one established Plant only... it is currently a steal at this price.

Yet many been awaiting council approval to have Plant 1 earning 18 mil at Full capacity without NMP Tech. Giving an underlying cash flow SP of above $1.2 IMO. Then extreme upside on any expansion news from USA or other. Plus NMP and SPL pilot project updates for further HUGE upside IMO.

Picked to be in the ASX300 by years end... would need to stabilize cashflow above 20M pa and Market Cap be worth over 400M. x4 current value. With 2 OS Plants at a predicted x8 capacity of Aussie Plant. Aussie Plant valued over $1 per share in cash flow only. It is not hard to see an upside over a billion dollars MC in the medium term. Or 10 bagger pick.

Downside seems relatively small and priced in at current values IMO.

Investors growing a little impatient however- nice time to snap up their shares... As I did last year for a nice little earner.

Cheers Jay


----------



## basilio (29 March 2011)

MHM is on the move.   Up around 25% since Fridays update. And quite strong  volumes today.   Finally perhaps getting some traction amongst the investment brokers. 

http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...u/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=MHM&section=ca&sy=age


----------



## Lucky_Country (1 April 2011)

Been trading very strongly in recent days looking to push back to its all time highs.

News on the US deal, Silica, and Moolap plant commisioning and performance could easily push MHM over $2


----------



## craigj (29 April 2011)

i believe this is the best growth story on the ASX

in laymans terms
MHM take salt slag out of landfill and process it for a tidy profit
where do you find salt slag   -  in landfill anywhere in the world that smelters Aluminium

quarterly states expec first plant in US in 2012 processing 200-250 thousand tonnes per year  from one plant.

READ THE QUARTERLY it does not disappoint
lots of news due soon

the growth story is that you can build a plant anywhere that salt slag exists

current market cap around 140 million

not unrealistic to see market cap at higher levels 

aiming to enter ASX300 this year.

disc.  i hold and will continue to hold


----------



## lioness (1 May 2011)

craigj said:


> i believe this is the best growth story on the ASX
> 
> in laymans terms
> MHM take salt slag out of landfill and process it for a tidy profit
> ...




I have gone all in here and just outside the top 20. No better stock on the ASX will go up or have potential to go up as this one. This stock is the only one I own.

Look forward to the news flow soon.


----------



## skc (2 May 2011)

lioness said:


> I have gone all in here and just outside the top 20. No better stock on the ASX will go up or have potential to go up as this one. This stock is the only one I own.
> 
> Look forward to the news flow soon.




Lioness... from memory you had an all-in on SDL? I guess that did work out for you (I hope) but didn't that teach you a lesson about diversification? Pretty random things can happen (e.g. plane crash with whole board on it) and I personally don't want random events to kill my wealth.

For the record I like MHM but going all in is never my style. Just something for you to consider and good luck.


----------



## lioness (2 May 2011)

SKC,

Thanks for worrying about me. I put all my profits from SDL into MHM.

I am well aware what I am doing and happy to take the risks.

This stock gives me the greatest chance of making 3 million plus. I did it well with SDL and now happy to roll the lot into MHM.

See link for my theory:

http://www.smh.com.au/business/theres-a-lot-to-be-said-for-a-onestock-portfolio-20110422-1drcp.html


----------



## skc (2 May 2011)

lioness said:


> SKC,
> 
> Thanks for worrying about me. I put all my profits from SDL into MHM.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link...

$3m . Good luck.


----------



## basilio (2 May 2011)

I think Marcus Padleys theory of 1 stock portfolios has got some merit. I know I have kept only a very small number of stocks and at one stage was down to one and doing well.  I have diversified basically because I think there are a least a few that offer outstanding potential.

I think MHM is in that bracket.


----------



## So_Cynical (2 May 2011)

basilio said:


> I think Marcus Padleys theory of 1 stock portfolios has got some merit. I know I have kept only a very small number of stocks and at one stage was down to one and doing well.  I have diversified basically because I think there are a least a few that offer outstanding potential.
> 
> I think MHM is in that bracket.




Sorry for off topic but i think 1 stock is crazy town...making money is so easy when its all spread out and de-risked...all in is exactly what it is, often translates to all or nothing.  and on a stock like MHM that's double crazy town...even if you have money to lose your better off just spending it.


----------



## lioness (3 May 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> Sorry for off topic but i think 1 stock is crazy town...making money is so easy when its all spread out and de-risked...all in is exactly what it is, often translates to all or nothing.  and on a stock like MHM that's double crazy town...even if you have money to lose your better off just spending it.




Even if i had money to lose, I should spend it? What type of advice is this? Crazy statement.

Yes, I have it to lose, but have set goals to retire before I do spend it.

Diversification does not make you rich, just above average, if your goal is to be in the 1% bracket like mine, you must increase risk to extreme. That I have done, let's see how it plays out now.


----------



## So_Cynical (3 May 2011)

lioness said:


> Even if i had money to lose, I should spend it? What type of advice is this? Crazy statement.
> 
> Yes, I have it to lose, but have set goals to retire before I do spend it.
> 
> Diversification does not make you rich, just above average, if your goal is to be in the 1% bracket like mine, you must increase risk to extreme. That I have done, let's see how it plays out now.




My "crazy " statement was based on you saying "I have it to lose" and my interpretation of that meaning you have over a couple of hundred K in this stock that your willing to lose.

From my perspective of life and money and suffering and where i want to be in a few years...with a couple of hundred K spread across 25 good stocks, averaging in at significant lows...i could guarantee me a nice spot on the Beach at Batu Ferringhi in 5 years time...no problem, no risk.

I'm happy if i end up in the top 35% ~ the money you already have "to lose" is the money i need to retire on...good luck with your punt.


----------



## skc (4 May 2011)

lioness said:


> Diversification does not make you rich, just above average, if your goal is to be in the 1% bracket like mine, you must increase risk to extreme. That I have done, let's see how it plays out now.




To be in the top 1% you only need to earn ~$200K a year. You certainly don't need extreme risk for that.

But we've discussed your strategy enough in the wrong place imo.

Decent announcement today by MHM but there isn't much follow through on the buying. I would think a positive quarterly report after commissioning would be a good story as it illustrate the cash flow potential of the technology.


----------



## lioness (4 May 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> My "crazy " statement was based on you saying "I have it to lose" and my interpretation of that meaning you have over a couple of hundred K in this stock that your willing to lose.
> 
> From my perspective of life and money and suffering and where i want to be in a few years...with a couple of hundred K spread across 25 good stocks, averaging in at significant lows...i could guarantee me a nice spot on the Beach at Batu Ferringhi in 5 years time...no problem, no risk.
> 
> I'm happy if i end up in the top 35% ~ the money you already have "to lose" is the money i need to retire on...good luck with your punt.




Cynical,

Eben if I had 200K to lose, I wouldn't waste my time shopping, buying crap for the sake of it. I already have everything I need, just could lift it to a finest extremes which we all don't need. I have much more than a few 100K in this by the way. $5 will see me buying in Mosman for cash.

As for SKC, that means I am already in the top 1%. Thanks.


----------



## craigj (7 May 2011)

mhm is a lower risk play than most because they are already generating an income to justify the current market cap

the potential of what is about to occur with overseas operations is not priced into the share price yet

i bought in 18 months ago and wont consider selling till years to come

the current dollar value in my portfolio is over 50% it is great to be overweight a stock with so many positives


----------



## investorpaul (1 September 2011)

MHM has been hit hard since late July/early Aug but yesterday saw the stock close up 10% with strong buying in the afternoon.

If we see a continuation of that buying today and close in the green then I expect that the downtrend has been broken and we should see a move to $1.

I anticipate that it will consolidate at this level until we hear some news on the much anticipated US expansion. However if the overall market powers ahead then I would also expect MHM to follow seeing as it was trading a circa $1.20 before the "crash".


----------



## investorpaul (2 September 2011)

Great announcement just out by MHM (IMO).

A new revenue stream has been identified with "black doss".

We are talking to potential partners in the US and Canada

We are also talking with other companies including Aluminium can producers.

It seems as though management were anticipating that we would have signed off on our first US plant but now, but the emergence of this potential revenue stream has made them have to reconsider the plants location. 

I now expect that it wont be until early 2012 when we get the signature, but it should be worth the wait given the additional revenue that can be generated. We may also get a signature for more than one plant.

As always DYOR. I will do a write up on my blog about the announcement later today/early tomorrow.


----------



## investorpaul (6 September 2011)

Not the best of days for MHM down almost 6%.

Whenever the market is down MHM gets hit hard, but then when the market is up it always takes its time.

Still very positive from a long term perspective, I am just waiting for details on the US expansion and associated funding before topping up.


----------



## Lucky_Country (15 September 2011)

Has MHM bottomed ?

We need news to push MHM back up to its highs. Moolap is working extremely well now we need to finalise the US expansion.

Weak to the Strong is happening as we speak


----------



## Lucky_Country (16 September 2011)

MHM had a good day today surley the lows are now in !!

Looking for continued upward trend and US expansion news to break.

MHM could then challange its former highs in the right market sentiment !!


----------



## Lucky_Country (24 September 2011)

Selloff has been somewhat suprising but the market is in fear mode.

A stable market and we should get news of he US which is what the market is waiting for.

Those selling now may regret it imo..


----------



## basilio (4 November 2011)

Very significant announcement today. MHM has signed the first deal in US for taking aluminum  waste.

They can't mention names or amounts but perhaps the US market is about to crack wide open.

I believe they are also starting to work around the clock at their site which will boost revenue and profits  with little extra costs. At some stage this will have to be properly reflected in the SP.

http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...rkets.theage.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=mhm 

http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...e.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=MHM&section=ca


----------



## erichmj (6 November 2011)

This is probably how much our AL80 worth per tonne.

==========================================================

From 2010 Annual report page 9

Gross Revenue: $2,735,528
Net profit: $1,008,021
Once off landfill cost: $545,829
Total plant throughput: 13,627 tonnes from Alcoa and Sims

So the actual net profit if landfill didn't happen is
$1,553,850 or ($114.03/t) and actual cost of production is $1,181,678 or ($86.72/t)

----------------------------------------------------------

From 2011 Annual report page 6

When Geelong plant operates at full capacity, it is expected to process 35,000t of landfill salt slag and 24,000t of salt slag and dross from Alcoa and Sims.

Recovered products 

based on 35,000t of salt slag MHM can recover
3,500t of aluminium
14,000t of AL80
17,500t of salt&potassium 

based on 24,000t of salt slag/dross MHM can recover
9,600t of AL80

Revenues/EBIT/Cost

Now assume MHM can sell aluminium at $2,000/t and AL80 at $P per tonne.

As we know that no revenue from AL80 in FY2010, so we can assume the net profit per tonne for processing the material for Alcoa and Sims is about $114.03.

1. Alcoa/Sims
Then based on 24,000t

24,000t x 114.03/t = $2,736,720 (pre-tax profit to MHM)

revenue or net profit from AL80
9,600t x $p/t x 60% = $5,760 x p

2. Landfill

Now, the salt slag from landfill.
cost of production on 35,000t of salt slag
35,000t x -$86.72/t = -$3,034,500
But Alreco only received 60% EBIT therefore the cost should be 60% of -$3,034,500 = -$1,820,700

revenue or net profit from aluminium and AL80
3,500t x $2,000/t x 60% = $4,200,000
14,000t x $p/t x 60% = $8,400p

p.s. no idea how much are salt/potassium worth.
-------------------------------------------------------

Now, MHM has said Geelong plant expect to earn $8.6m pre-tax profit once operate in full capacity. If I sum up all the components above.

($2,736,720 + 5,760p) + ($4,200,000 + $8,400p) - $1,820,700 should equal to $8,600,000.

Then in MHM's valuation they have assume that they can sell AL80 at around $246.43 per tonne.

--------------------------------------------------------

Note: the cost of production per tonne may not be accurate, for example on September 2011 quarter total throughput is 5,540t but cost of production is $990,000 which works out to be $178.7/t

--------------------------------------------------------

In conclusion,

to value MHM's first US plant we can use these figures

tolling profit: ~1.33 x $100 = $133 (100% profit in oversea operation)
Al80 price per tonne: ~$246

========================================================
ALL IMO


----------



## erichmj (6 November 2011)

Aluminum Dross: a hazard to your health and the environment

What is aluminum dross?

Aluminum dross is the “residual waste material produced during an aluminum melting process,” (Environmental Chemistry) and it poses a risk to people and the environment. Approximately “five millions tons of aluminum dross are produced per year in the United States.” (University of Kentucky Law)

There are two primary types of aluminum dross: black and white. Black dross, also known as dry dross, has a granular texture. It tends to have a low metal content and a high concentration of salts and oxides. White dross, which is wet, has high concentrations of metal and a smaller amount of salts and oxides.

What is aluminum dross used for?

The reason why aluminum dross is produced in such high quantities in the United States is because aluminum is a material commonly utilized in the production of a number of products including “pistons, engine and body parts for cars, beverage cans, doors, siding and aluminum foil.” (University of Kentucky Law)

The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) is working closely with “the aluminum industry, waste industry, and the states of Ohio and Indiana on a research project focused on safe management of aluminum productions wastes.” (EPA) All have expressed varying degrees of concerns “about the management of secondary aluminum wastes,” which are the cause of “fires, odors, elevated operating temperatures, engineered component failures and leachate releases at some municipal solid waste landfills.” (EPA)

What are the potential dangers of Aluminum dross?

-Dross is highly flammable when in contact with water.

-Dross is a skin and eye irritant. If a person gets the substance on their skin, it is strongly advised that they wash it off immediately. If they get dross in their eyes, they are advised to flush out the substance “for at least twenty minutes.” (Chemical Dictionary Online)

-Dross emits toxic chemicals and gases into the atmosphere, such as ammonia. Workers handling the dross are usually provided with breathing apparatuses, which filter out the fumes, but people living or working near sites of aluminum 
dross production are especially vulnerable, especially if they already suffer from a respiratory condition such as asthma.

-More serious medical conditions associated with aluminum dross exposure include “cancer, liver damage, skin rashes and reproductive disorders.” (University of Kentucky College of Law)

-When deposited and stored in landfills, dross is hazardous to the environment. When dumped in landfills, aluminum dross emits foul, often toxic odors.

-Every year “there are approximately 8,300 fires that occur in landfills, (University of Kentucky College of Law),” many of which contain highly flammable aluminum dross products.


----------



## Logique (11 November 2011)

Not a current holder, have been in the past. An interesting one technically, some buy interest developing. Back on the watchlist for sure.


----------



## erichmj (11 November 2011)

195ema (88c) broken this morning, can't stay under $1 for too long.

_"MHM is working to finalise the date for a press conference, anticipated to be held together with senior government officials, during which details of the property purchase and availability of government incentives and support for the project will be released.  Whilst the government incentives must be formally approved, MHM remains confident that the environmental and economic benefits of MHM’s business, and the positive impacts upon the sustainability of the aluminium industry, will herald significant support from government.  MHM hopes to conduct this press conference as soon as possible, in the coming weeks."_


----------



## investorpaul (11 November 2011)

Hi erichmj

Things are certainly lining up nicely for MHM

- processing contracts
- forth coming press conference on gov incentives and site acquisition
- positive techical signals

over a $1 in a week or two IMO


----------



## erichmj (11 November 2011)

maybe we don't need to wait 1-2 weeks, imo


----------



## basilio (14 November 2011)

Third US contract signed for process of dross and aluminum slag. Another good jump  in SP to over a $1.

Lets remember that the most recent  analysis of MHM (April 2011)  projected a SP of $4.27 based on the progress of US salt slag negotiations. And now the contacts are signed and moving.

http://www.mhmmetals.com/_content/documents/743.pdf


----------



## erichmj (30 November 2011)




----------



## basilio (13 December 2011)

MHM announced the site for its US  aluminum slag recycling development.  Some good financial support from the local county and a very upbeat assessment of how this technology will reframe the issues of waste in the industry.  And of course this should be a very profitable project..

*And then the shares drop by 10%  !!*

Anyone have any thoughts on the  markets initial  dismissal of the deal ? 

http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...rkets.theage.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=mhm
http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...rkets.theage.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=mhm


----------



## YELNATS (24 February 2012)

A very favourable market reaction to MHM's company update and roadshow released yesterday and today. Made an entry at 75 cents on Tuesday and currently trading at 90 cents.

Wasn't expecting such good gains so early, but prepared to wait long term for all the benefits.


----------



## investorpaul (24 February 2012)

YELNATS said:


> A very favourable market reaction to MHM's company update and roadshow released yesterday and today. Made an entry at 75 cents on Tuesday and currently trading at 90 cents.
> 
> Wasn't expecting such good gains so early, but prepared to wait long term for all the benefits.




I agree, I am a long term holder (paid more than current price) but believe in the long term potential of the company. 

If they can deliver on their stated objectives the fundamentals of the co. will eventually be reflected in the SP.

On the presentation itself, it is perhaps the most detailed presentation I have ever seen from a company. It clearly lays out where MHM are and where we want to go.

The IPO for the silica division is also very exciting and has the potential to deliver some strong returns IMO.

If anyone is new to the stock the presentation is well worth a read.


----------



## basilio (26 May 2012)

MHM has been massacred in the past few months. Fell to 41c on Thursday.
Given there has been no material change in their operations it seems like a self perpetuating funk with stop losses being repeatedly hit.

They released a progress report on Friday which reiterated the positive progress of their Australian and American operations.  They also mentioned the many nervous investors who were ringing the company and wanting  more information and reassurance (quite rightly IMO).

Anyway they have decided to do a monthly progress report and keep their website updated as to main questions and answers.  Great idea  and perhaps this might be taken up by a few other companies watching the bottom fall out of their SP for no particular reason.

The SP jumped over 10% after the release

http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...theage.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=mhm&f=pdf


----------



## imperator (29 May 2012)

Agreed. Massacred, and it certainly doesn't appear that anything has changed at the fundamental level to cause such a significant pull back...

Sure, the company has slightly over promised and under delivered, and there have been a few hiccups, but that's to be expected for projects and techniques that are new and in some ways ground breaking.

Good to see management's focus on transparency, however, let's hope they are focussing first and foremost on getting their Aussie operations up to scratch, and pushing through the US developments on time, on budget, with minimum dilution.

Please note: the author has a holding in this company.


----------



## basilio (21 June 2012)

MHM in trading halt pending completion of a major US contract. Looks good.

Worth remembering that when they were roughly half way into their aluminum recovery project the analysis of the company offered a *$4.27 SP *based on the projected incomes from treatment of waste and recovery of  raw materials.  

*Current SP is 39c* and the only significant material change to their processes have been improvements in treatment operations and reduced capex costs for the North American operations.  Will be interesting to see the size/nature of the contract and how quickly  MHM gets revalued. With a major contact in place and the technology seemingly well sorted out it does look very good.

http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...theage.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=mhm&f=pdf

http://www.mhmmetals.com/_content/documents/743.pdf

( I do have an interest in MHM..)


----------



## basilio (25 June 2012)

Announcement is out and it looks like a slow burn.

No names and it is clear that the aluminum producer is controlling the rate of information flow.  I suppose that is hardly surprising given the huge difference in size between MHM and the multi billion dollar industry it is working with.

Apparently there will be a co-ordinated PR campaign to launch the initiative under the name of the client company. MHM also points out that the MHM story will be introduced to many new investors. 

I think the current entry point is exceptionally low and when the announcement is made in US MHM will be revalued strongly.

http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...theage.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=mhm&f=pdf
(I hold)


----------



## basilio (25 June 2012)

So much for the slow burn theory...!   MHM up 47% to .57.5.  I think a lot of other punters have joined the dots and realized that this is rediculously underpriced.  

A couple of years ago MHM jumped to $1.20 plus  on the initial announcements of the  aluminum waste recycling technology they had developed which in their view would revolutionize the whole industry.  Two years later they have sorted out the technology in Australia, written up 4 US contracts  and are proceeding with manufacture of the first US processing plant.  (_And not forgetting the small matter of a very lucrative silicia mine it is preparing for sale in Tasmania.)_

 And yet the SP is still less that half it's initial surge. !!  This will fly...  (And I'm on the trip..!)


----------



## skc (25 June 2012)

basilio said:


> So much for the slow burn theory...!   MHM up 47% to .57.5.  I think a lot of other punters have joined the dots and realized that this is rediculously underpriced.
> 
> A couple of years ago MHM jumped to $1.20 plus  on the initial announcements of the  aluminum waste recycling technology they had developed which in their view would revolutionize the whole industry.  Two years later they have sorted out the technology in Australia, written up 4 US contracts  and are proceeding with manufacture of the first US processing plant.  (_And not forgetting the small matter of a very lucrative silicia mine it is preparing for sale in Tasmania.)_
> 
> And yet the SP is still less that half it's initial surge. !!  This will fly...  (And I'm on the trip..!)




Very decent action today with very little weakness through out. The volume while high for MHM, is only ~1.25m so far which means ~$0.5m in value. They didn't give away any of the financial figures of the contract which makes any attempts to quantify today's announcement impossible.

I can see the potential but I can't determine the value - using $1.20 as a guide from a couple of years ago may or may not be meaningful (may be it was just too high). The industry seems large enough for a quick punt, but it will be great if they are able to release some hard figures for proper analysis. And if those numbers stack up I am sure the share price would benefit as well.


----------



## basilio (25 June 2012)

I agree there are no figures from todays announcement. And it was fairly blurred.  Thats why I think it will take a bit of time for all the dots to be joined.

The original basis for MHM's $4 plus valuation were done in 2011. One would assume that these processing plants were not going to be set up as charities so I think they would be useful.

At the moment the  operational Geelong plant is returning $8-11m a year on a $60m  company.  Excellent value.

http://www.mhmmetals.com/_content/documents/743.pdf


----------



## erichmj (25 June 2012)

the "major contract" should be with one of Alcoa US's subcontractor who recycles aluminium for Alcoa US.
For those people have follow this company closely should know who that US company is.

once the PR campaign starts, where will MHM's share price be? are people still going to "wait and see" or?



basilio said:


> Announcement is out and it looks like a slow burn.
> 
> No names and it is clear that the aluminum producer is controlling the rate of information flow.  I suppose that is hardly surprising given the huge difference in size between MHM and the multi billion dollar industry it is working with.
> 
> ...


----------



## basilio (26 June 2012)

Very lopsided buy and sell board this morning.  Currently running 11 to 1 in favour of buyers.

With such a depressed market  overall it will be interesting to see if investors continue to  push MHM up before confirmation of who the new commercial partners will be.


----------



## skc (29 June 2012)

basilio said:


> Very lopsided buy and sell board this morning.  Currently running 11 to 1 in favour of buyers.
> 
> With such a depressed market  overall it will be interesting to see if investors continue to  push MHM up before confirmation of who the new commercial partners will be.




The share price spike could not be sustained and has come back down significantly. The lack of details means people like me just can't push the buy button as I have no means of valuing the announcement to the business. 

No doubt in the next few reports the numbers will reveal themselves. 

On the chart, 44-45c should provide support but the stock can be really thin without news so chart reading can be futile.


----------



## basilio (30 July 2012)

MHM still falling. Currently 37c and no update on progess with the American plant or partners.

I would have thought that with a profitable, sorted out Australian production and a strong US program MHM should be seen far more favourably... 

Any thoughts ?


----------



## herzy (31 July 2012)

basilio said:


> MHM still falling. Currently 37c and no update on progess with the American plant or partners.
> 
> I would have thought that with a profitable, sorted out Australian production and a strong US program MHM should be seen far more favourably...
> 
> Any thoughts ?




I feel sorry for any holders  slammed today. I really like this company (never held though). Why the crash? Couldn't find much in the quarterly...


----------



## ROE (31 July 2012)

herzy said:


> I feel sorry for any holders  slammed today. I really like this company (never held though). Why the crash? Couldn't find much in the quarterly...




most of their annoucement are hot air
there is no financial figure attached, the way I read it, the American said prove to me, show me your technology works and if it save us money we will looking at taking it up else keep burn cash through your r and d


----------



## basilio (31 July 2012)

ROE I can't see where you get "most of their statements are hot air".  The Australian plant is operational and treating salt slag. It's not an R and D effort. Obviously there are always operational improvments possible with new processes and that is what is occuring. But it seems to me they have a cost effective way to deal with a toxic aluminium waste product which then returns the original  resources.

My fear is that MHM is being crunched with a view to an opportunistic takeover offer. I hope the managment have sufficient control to ensure this doesn't happen before they start making substantial profits.


----------



## lemontree (31 July 2012)

Perhaps some holders are selling their shares causing a drop in sp and exercising their 20c options (expiring 31st aug 2012)?


----------



## herzy (9 August 2012)

And again! A nice little company, with good potential and good ideas... yet it's share price just keeps sinking.


----------



## Vader (9 August 2012)

herzy said:


> And again! A nice little company, with good potential and good ideas... yet it's share price just keeps sinking.




There are currently 108m shares on issue... and 21m options that expire at the end of this month at a price of 20c... there is absolutely no way in the world that the share price will rise any meaningful amount until at least the end of this month (and then you'll still need to wait for any of the option holders to take whatever profits they want).

It would probably be better for current share holders if the price dropped down to 20c as quickly as possible and stay there until the end of the month - then the majority of those options would likely expire and not dilute your current holdings (by up to 20%) - if that happens, the price should spring back up pretty quickly after they expire.

...on the bright side, there's probably no way the price will sink below 20c before the end of the month.

(my view only which could be completely wrong)


----------



## basilio (16 August 2012)

*MHM has kicked away today.* Up 30% on good volume.

The kicker seems to be a big investment by a major shareholder and a further committment to pick up and purchase any options not exercised by the end of the month.  That helps the finances and certainly shows confidence in the company.

Lets go !!


----------



## Vader (16 August 2012)

basilio said:


> *MHM has kicked away today.* Up 30% on good volume.
> 
> The kicker seems to be a big investment by a major shareholder and a further committment to pick up and purchase any options not exercised by the end of the month.  That helps the finances and certainly shows confidence in the company.
> 
> Lets go !!




Yeah, but it also means that existing shareholders are now guaranteed to have their holdings diluted by 20%... there is still about another 17m options to be converted at 20c that are now guaranteed to be taken up by the end of the month... I guess the confidence boost and additional funding it brings in is a good thing, but it could also be quite disruptive short-term if there is a bit of profit taking involved.


----------



## herzy (26 August 2012)

Vader said:


> Yeah, but it also means that existing shareholders are now guaranteed to have their holdings diluted by 20%... there is still about another 17m options to be converted at 20c that are now guaranteed to be taken up by the end of the month... I guess the confidence boost and additional funding it brings in is a good thing, but it could also be quite disruptive short-term if there is a bit of profit taking involved.




Even with profit taking, I assume if the options expire on 31st August, then sometime before the end of August would be a good time to get on board...


----------



## skc (12 September 2012)

A 6-week suspension for a strategic review on the Geelong plant. It doesn't sound positive at all given the ongoing problems there. Hopefully they can find alternative means of monetising their technology even if they do choose to move forward and away from the cursed plant.

Good luck to all.


----------



## basilio (12 September 2012)

skc said:


> A 6-week suspension for a strategic review on the Geelong plant. It doesn't sound positive at all given the ongoing problems there. Hopefully they can find alternative means of monetising their technology even if they do choose to move forward and away from the cursed plant.
> 
> Good luck to all.




Is it as bad as that SKC? Obviously they are not happy with how they are processing the slag. The small fixes are not working well enough and the new management has decided to bite the bullet and see what sort of "big fix" is required.

I think this is really sensible stuff.  MHM is on the brink of proving up their technology in  a big way in the US. It would be downright stupid to  construct a new plant with engineering that wasn't going to do the job properly.  Far better to sort out the technology on the smaller scale Geelong plant before committing resources to the big deal.

Clearly disappointing at the moment. Obviously we hope for a good solution that doesn't cost too much and give away too many propriety secrets. 

(_I wonder if the steady selling off of MHM shares over the year and since the last announcement has been due to inside concerns with the effectiveness of the plant ?_


----------



## skc (12 September 2012)

basilio said:


> Is it as bad as that SKC? Obviously they are not happy with how they are processing the slag. The small fixes are not working well enough and the new management has decided to bite the bullet and see what sort of "big fix" is required.
> 
> I think this is really sensible stuff.  MHM is on the brink of proving up their technology in  a big way in the US. It would be downright stupid to  construct a new plant with engineering that wasn't going to do the job properly.  Far better to sort out the technology on the smaller scale Geelong plant before committing resources to the big deal.
> 
> ...




I agree it is sensible approach. It's just more short term pain for holders. Let's see what comes out of the review.


----------



## basilio (12 September 2012)

Came across an analysis of the MHM situation on another forum that seemed to have a good insight into the situation IMO.



> Guys having stayed relatively silent throughout the past 2 months I am now of the opinion that this process has some deeper issues.
> 
> Let me state that I think Phil Thick will solve them and I have backed him to date:
> 
> ...




Theres a whole lot more that makes good sense but some unknown reason I can't upload it . Why?


----------



## basilio (12 September 2012)

Lets try putting up the post in smaller bits.  Is there a problem with quoting another persons opinion? Or is there just too much information in the post ?



> My take on all this is - Its opinion and gut feel so its not built out of fact:
> 
> Fr and team have been constantly tinkering as many engineers do to try and get the plant operating as they wanted it too - They have not re-evaluated how it would all work if it was started from scratch. Very often a failing which happens when you walk in and have an existing system in place much as Geelong was. You try to modify and yet if you had the time and money would start from scratch. This has also been impacted by the fact that Australia will never have a viable place to be as we only produce around 30,000 tons per annum of waste that needs processing.
> 
> ...


----------



## basilio (12 September 2012)

Last piece



> I did not go or request to go to the MHM meeting as I did not believe that you would get anything more than a feeling about Phil T.
> 
> So now he has to make a decision. every time he stops the plant production collapses and he wants to get outsiders to help him solve some of the issues and he may not want FR to do that work as FR was party to the sale of this technology to MHM. He wants to see it solved with outsiders providing competent responses to the process and its challenges. He needs a new group of experts to get Geelong to work as efficiently as it can and to certify to a financier any issues that are problematic but only because of Geelong and would not impact on USA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Lad (14 September 2012)

skc said:


> A 6-week suspension for a strategic review on the Geelong plant. It doesn't sound positive at all given the ongoing problems there. Hopefully they can find alternative means of monetising their technology even if they do choose to move forward and away from the cursed plant.
> 
> Good luck to all.




I agree it doesn't sound positive as there are obviously more problems than can be fixed piecemeal as they have tried to do.

it is a process not working and when that occurs the whole process needs to assessed, blockages identified, reasons for poor outcomes identified on a whole of process basis, not just a bit here and a bit there - that hasn't worked to date.  From that point of view, the action taken is positive and probably should have occured a long time ago.

Risk is that the process as a whole is found to be so broken that it can't ever be fixed to operate at an output capacity to make it commercially viable.  Speculation at this point is pointless - all that can be done is wait for an outcome of the review.

Just be pleased you are not "all in".

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## basilio (16 November 2012)

MHM has published its review and come out of suspension.  SP promptly tanked. It is  now currently 20c valuing the company at $25m.

Clearly the plant wasn't working properly and given it was cobbled together from bits and pieces that  probably shouldn't be a surprise.

The future seems better  but obviously further away. One of the  key points IMO was the focus on ensuring income was greater than outgoings.  Rationalizing offices and so on. They seem to have a handle on fixing the processes but who knows  for sure ?

This is still a great technology with the potential to solve a very difficult problem and make a lot of money on the way. There is also the valuable silica mine waiting to be onsold.

Any other thoughts on MHM the review and its prospects ?

http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...theage.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=mhm&f=pdf


----------



## basilio (4 January 2013)

Good to see the jump over the past 3 weeks.

I thought MHM was incredibly oversold at 15c.  I believe  there may be some smart money that is pretty confident the technical solutions will work for the plant and has bought in. 

Three years ago the brokers were talking  $3-4 a share based on successful development of the USA plants.  At 30c it think this could be still excellent value* if* the plant can do what it is supposed to.


----------



## basilio (10 January 2013)

MHM continues to rise. Really glad I didn't bail out in December.

My guess is that the solutions to the  technical problems with the plant are looking promising. This will absolutely fly IMO if/when there is an announcement that they are successfully recycling the  aluminum slag and can confidently continue with the  USA plant.


----------



## basilio (19 March 2013)

Finally some excellent news from MHM.

They have a new 12 month deal with Alcoa on better terms and conditions. The AL80 is now classified as non hazardous and they are  actually selling it. The new filter press from Belgium has now been confirmed and will be supplied and fitted under budget in 6-8 weeks.

A few more weeks of production and installation of the new press and MHM should be substantially revalued


http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...get_prices=Get+prices+&+charts&code=mhm&f=pdf

Disclosure  I hold


----------



## Paavfc (18 April 2013)

Being dragged down with the rest of the market.
Should soon see a re rating as production increases and becomes profitable.
Bring on the USA Expansion


----------



## basilio (19 April 2013)

Paavfc said:


> Being dragged down with the rest of the market.
> Should soon see a re rating as production increases and becomes profitable.
> Bring on the USA Expansion




Really hope your right about this one. Disappointing that there isn't any support given the earlier announcements (which I thought were very encouraging) . Lets hope there isn't any hiccup in the situation which might be informing the last week of selling.


----------



## basilio (23 May 2013)

I think we should be hearing good news very imminently from MHM.  On my calculations the new filter press should be arriving from O/S and within a few weeks we should be seeing a substantially more productive (and safer)   processing of the aluminum slag.

I note the SP has jumped from 11.5 to 14.5 in the past two days.


----------



## Assasin (8 June 2013)

Love your passion Basilio,

I live relatively close to Alreco and have kept a pretty close watch on all 3 sites at Moolap and are very encouraged with current progress.
Really believe results to come from September quarter will be very significant and are happy to continue buying at these levels.(11-12 cents)

Cheers


----------



## basilio (9 June 2013)

Assasin said:


> Love your passion Basilio,
> 
> I live relatively close to Alreco and have kept a pretty close watch on all 3 sites at Moolap and are very encouraged with current progress.
> Really believe results to come from September quarter will be very significant and are happy to continue buying at these levels.(11-12 cents)
> ...




Certainly some passion Assasin but as you point out the plant at Moolap is progressing very well. I think MHM is a great buy at current levels. If/when they demonstrate the effectiveness and profitability of their salt slag recovery  process they should do very, very well from the current SP.  Trouble is I  jumped in at the last 2 pieces of good news and have watched the SP still fall. 

I think we should have some updates on the new machinery that was to arrive in May and clean up/speed up the salt slag processing.


----------



## basilio (28 June 2013)

Good jump on MHM today.  Up 2c to 12cents.

I think there has to be some announcement soon on how the new plant is being bedded down (it was supposed to arrive in mid May) . There are very few sellers at the moment and as far as I can see the last few weeks has seen a shakeout of investors who have given up on the company while a core of  "believers" are accumulating at 10-11cent levels.


----------



## basilio (4 July 2013)

Another sharp jump on MHM.  Up 25% to 17.5c.  Any news around the corner?


----------



## skc (4 July 2013)

basilio said:


> Another sharp jump on MHM.  Up 25% to 17.5c.  Any news around the corner?




100k shares traded worth $16k. I wouldn't read much into it...


----------



## basilio (4 July 2013)

It appears to have been building all week.  Up until the end of June there were a number of sellers who kept pushing the price down to  10c.  All that stock is gone and it seems that those who believe MHM will turn the corner are now chasing and there are relatively few investors who want to get out until they hear how the new press starts to work at Moolang.


----------



## skc (4 July 2013)

basilio said:


> It appears to have been building all week.  Up until the end of June there were a number of sellers who kept pushing the price down to  10c.  All that stock is gone and it seems that those who believe MHM will turn the corner are now chasing and there are relatively few investors who want to get out until they hear how the new press starts to work at Moolang.




Volume for the week = 250k, or ~$25-30k in value.

Again, I don't know you should read too much into it.


----------



## basilio (4 July 2013)

I take your point. Realistically nothing significant will happen until there is some significant  good news.


----------



## basilio (17 July 2013)

MHM released their Quarterly production report.

A very sparse document but they appear to have turned the tide on their costs and the new Dieme Filter Press  has arrived and is being  assembled. It will begin operations at the end of August.

It seems the US aluminum companies are still very interested in the project and when the Moolap plant proves effectively capable of dealing with the aluminum slag the business case for the US project will be developed. That really should be the end of the year.

http://www.mhmmetals.com/_content/documents/947.pdf


----------



## basilio (10 September 2013)

Bit of a surprise announcement today on the immediate replacement of their CEO.

SP dropped sharply. Probably scared a few punters because it seemed to come from left field.

I decided to ring  the Chairman Iain Kirkwood to have a chat re the change of CEO.

Short story is that the new CEO appears to be a bigger picture person than the more engineering minded Robert Macalister.  MHM believe this is the guy to help them expand  the business  effectively.

The new filter press is still being settled in. Hopefully the next few months will see the nuts and bolts of the Moolap operation sorted out in anticipation of  establishing the American plant.




> $MHM today announced the resignation of Mr Robert McAlister as Chief Executive Officer. Mr Matthew Keen has been appointed as his replacement with immediate effect.
> 
> Mr Keen, who holds an Electrical and Electronic Engineering degree, has 15 years’ experience in both engineering and finance and in a variety of senior roles. He has worked in complex engineering, mining, construction and infrastructure projects both locally and internationally. Most recently he was the Managing Director of Queen Street Capital, a private corporate advisory business where he gained enormous experience across a range of projects and professional networks.
> 
> "We are fortunate to have attracted a CEO of Matt’s calibre who has accepted the challenge to lead the business out of its current stabilisation and re-structuring phase. More particularly he is well qualified to develop and execute its growth strategies. The company will benefit from his technical experience and extensive professional network”.




I think today was one of the last opportunities to pick up MHM at sub 10c prices. I think there is far more upside than downside on this share with the current management and development of  their aluminum slag processing technology.


----------



## basilio (4 July 2014)

MHM has been a  huge disappointment since the closure of the aluminum plant in Yennora cut off it's supply of slag for reprocessing. As a result the SP has slumped to .012-016c.  They are in the process of looking for other options to provide supply for their aluminum recovery operations either locally or overseas.

I suspect there may be a positive announcement in the near future. The sp has jumped from .013 to .017   in the past few days with a few buyers showing their hand. IMO I believe it is currently underpriced purely on the cash value of the present operations. Lets see..


----------



## skc (4 July 2014)

basilio said:


> MHM has been a  huge disappointment since the closure of the aluminum plant in Yennora cut off it's supply of slag for reprocessing. As a result the SP has slumped to* .012-016c*.  They are in the process of looking for other options to provide supply for their aluminum recovery operations either locally or overseas.




$0.012, not 0.12c.





basilio said:


> I suspect there may be a positive announcement in the near future. The sp has jumped from .013 to .017   in the past few days with a few buyers showing their hand. IMO I believe it is currently underpriced purely on the cash value of the present operations. Lets see..




It jumped on 250k shares, or ~$4k worth. Don't know if you should make anything out of that.


----------



## basilio (4 July 2014)

Oops! My error on the figures.

I agree that the amounts are small.I don't think there has been any significant pushing of the SP for months so this is interesting. As I said I think that at the present price MHM is undervalued.


----------



## basilio (11 July 2014)

Encouraging to see further strength in MHM. SP now up to .022 with more active buyers and  few sellers. I suspect (hope) there are some positive announcements around the corner.

If in fact they can find a source of slag or a credible alternative project and keep Moolap operational this will be a good little earner. It should certainly see a rapid re-rating of the SP.


----------



## basilio (11 July 2014)

So whose been following my posts ?

*MHM just jumped to .027.  *Up 58% on the day. Buyers still chasing from below. Not huge volume but clearly a few people think there is something coming up.


----------



## goccipgp (11 July 2014)

A break of 0.027 could move it up to 0.032,  according to au stoxline.   From the relationship between price and moving averages, short term looks good.


----------



## basilio (14 July 2014)

*SP jumped to .040.  Increase of 48% on day and 100% on last two days trading.*

I reckon there is an imminent positive announcement. Wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't get a speeding ticket.


----------



## basilio (3 December 2014)

Ok so it doesn't look very good on the MHM front. It appears the company is cleaning up and selling up and trying to pick up a few million bucks from the previous CEO for some pretty dodgy deals.

But there is something interesting happening. It seems that since Oct one person has been steadily accumulating over 6.5 million shares.  I understand  from another forum he is a friend of the current CEO Matthew Keen.

So maybe there is still some light in this very troubled company. Anyone know anything more ?

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20141203/pdf/42v7lpp3rd68jt.pdf


----------



## System (11 December 2017)

On December 11th, 2017, MHM Metals Limited (MHM) changed its name and ASX code to Vysarn Limited (VYS).


----------



## Country Lad (11 February 2021)

Chart wise, a break above 13 will have me interested and looking what this one is all about


----------



## peter2 (Sunday at 10:38 PM)

Since the last post, *VYS* has lost value as price slowly fell to 0.071. Not nice for the holders. 
However since then price has been sneaking higher and is now at 0.10. 

*VYS* provides rigs for hydro-geological drilling and water pumping for BHP, FMG, and Roy Hill. Good clients to have but it's still a small company and a loss of any one of these clients would hurt. 

Popped up in my spec scan on the weekend. The chart looks bullish but it's not for me.





	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------

